# Selber nen Angelteig machen



## Fischen =fun (1. März 2010)

Hi:vik:
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand gute rezepte#6 für nen
angelteig weis

egal für welchen fisch der is würde mich über tipps freuen


----------



## toddy (2. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Ahornsirup paniermehl u. wenig wasser ergeben einen natürlichen sehr süssen Friedfischteig, der gut am Haken haftet u, speziell für Schleien oft unwiederstehlich wirkt.#h#h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Moin,
ich mache mir immer ganz gerne einen stinknormalen Brötchenteig aus getrockneten Brötchen.
2 Brötchen wie wirklich knochentrocken sind und etwas Teichwasser. Dann nimmt man ein einhalb Brötchen und 2x ganz kurz eintunken, ordentlich durchkneten und ggf. mit dem restlichen Brötchen "nachtrocknen" oder nachwässern.
Klappt bei mir ganz gut, durch Aromen o.Ä. hab ich noch keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Fischen =fun (3. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

danke für die tipps wen ihr noch wellche wisst schreibt sie rein


----------



## Sterni01 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Ich nehme eine frische Scheibe Mischbrot und eine Scheibe weizenbrot.
Rinde ab, etwas Butter oder Öl ran. Kneten ---fertig !
Schnell, einfach und hält gut am Haar bzw Haken.
Kannst auch Schwarzbrot mit Weizenmehl nehmen.


----------



## Angelzwerg (3. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Hi!
Ich nehme immer ein-zwei Scheiben Toastbrot, zerreiße es, tunke es in Wasser und beim Kneten gebe ich noch etwas Zucker und Mehl hinzu.Dann trocknen lassen.Also bei uns fahren die Friedfische voll drauf ab #:!

MfG Angelzwerg #h
PSie Teigkügelchen sollten vom Durchmesser her nicht viel größer sein als 5mm!


----------



## Carphunter13 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Hi 
Ich habe ein gutes Rezept.
Das geht so:Mindestens 2Tage altes,geschnittendes und entkrustetes Weißbrot nur leicht befeuchte.So viel Wasser wie möglich aus dem Brot drücken und den Teig in ein sauberes weißes Handtuch kneten.Nun können Aromen und Lockstoffe dazu gegeben werden.Dieser Teig kann mehrmals eingefrohren werden.Die besten Aromen für Rotaugen sind Anispulver und Fenchel.Brassen bevorzugen Vanille und Carame.

Hoffe du kannst etwas mit diesem Rezept anfangen.
mfg carphunter


----------



## Eichi06 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Hey Leute...
vieleicht hilft euch das weiter...
Und die Jungs verstehen echt was vom Angeln auf Große Friedfische:m
http://friedfisch-angeln.de/
müsst euch mal dort bissel umschauen...da werdet ihr sicher was finden#6


----------



## Bleizange (8. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Hier mal ein einfacher Teig aus Kindertagen.

Du nimmst einfach ein paar Scheiben Zwieback und benetzt sie etwas kurz mit Wasser. Anschließend knetest du die ganze Sache bis sich ein fester Teig gebildet hat. Fertig ist ein einfacher und fängiger Teig.


----------



## williwurm (8. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

:vik:ich mach mein teig immmer selber :vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Das Teigthema haben wir nicht zum ersten Mal und mir fällt auf, dass immer wenn es um das Teig machen geht, die Leute hier mit einer beispiellosen Selbstverständlichkeit, gerade zu brutal einfache Rezepte niederschreiben.
Das ist nicht tragisch, warum kompliziert machen, wenn es einfach geht, aber pardox ist es schon.
Würden wir hier von Boilies reden, würden man jeden hier für seine Rezepte auslachen, kein Mensch käme auf die Idee kommen damit zu angeln und auch noch zu fangen.
Sonst kann es nicht genug hochwertige Zutaten im Futter haben, wie Casein, Eggalbumin, Betain, komplette Eier, Fischmehl und hier werden plötzlich zerdrückte Toastscheibchen zu "Teig" gemanscht und im nächsten Thread die Überlegenheit von Boilie und Co. gegenüber Teig gepriesen. 
Das ist schon ein wenig gaga, ballaballa|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|krank:|scardie:


----------



## Bleizange (9. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Also wenn für einige die Teigrezepte zu einfach sind, dann füge ich gern etwas ausgefallenes hinzu. Spontan fällt mir dann gleich ein Rezept von I. Walton ein, dessen Bestandteile aus Kaninchen- oder Katzenfleisch bestehen.

Aber bevor ich nun böse Zuschriften bekommen möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass das ganze Ironie ist!


----------



## Lenzibald (9. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Servus.
Toastbrot Wasser Mehl fertig. Was auch super geht und einfach ist Omletten machen und diese anködern. Oder nen übriggebliebenen Kartoffel oder Semmelknödel als Köder nehmen. 
Die einfachsten Sachen sind oft die Besten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

ich denke auch je einfacher desto besser. Aber einen kleinen Geheimtip habe ich noch: Ich nehme einfaches Weißbrot wie alle anderen hier, gebe Wasser und etwas Salz dazu. Der Teig sollte in einem geschlossenen Glas mindestens eine Nacht im Kühlschrank stehen dait er zäh wird und dann besser am Haken hält. Und jetzt kommt daseigentlich spannende an der Sache: Ich forme den Teig genau wie Powerbait und fische ihn auch genauso, also mit Bewegung. Vorher wird er noch naß gemacht und kurz in einen Pulverdip gehalten. Danach sieht mein Teigstück genauso aus wie Powerbait und glitzert und riecht auch so. Ich glaube das Zeug gibt´s auch von Top-Sekret. Mit diesem Köder kann ich deutlich weiter werfen als mit dem Original - hält besser am Haken und ich kann damit auch an Teichen fischen wo Powerbait verboten ist


----------



## Eichi06 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Ich finde gerade die einfachen Teige bringen eher den mäßigen erfolg. Das ist ja auch irgendwo klar denn eigentlich jeder Angler kennt die Rezepte aus Toastbrot. Jeder zweite fischt mit dem Teig und somit kennen gerade die großen Fische den Teig schon zu genüge.
Was jetzt kommen muss sind ausgefallene Ideen und dabei meine ich nicht verbreitete Zutaten wie Zimt oder Vanillezucker.|kopfkrat


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Also ich würde keinen Karpfen der Welt kennen, welcher Toastbrot verschmähen würde.


----------



## Eichi06 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Ich glaube es ist hier nicht anders wie bei den Boilies. Wenn viel damit gefischt wird assozieren die Fische irgendwann damit gefahr und beißen nicht mehr.
Und das ist beim Teig nicht anders. Und ich sage ja nicht das Teig aus Toastbrot nicht fängt, nur müssen wir versuchen uns von anderen Anglern abzuheben.


----------



## Carphunter13 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Hi
Habe ein super Rezept für Forellen!
Forelli mit wenig Wasser 3 Stunden einweichen lassen.Etwas Speiseöl,Paniermehl und ein Ei dazugeben.Mit Speisestärke verdicken.Alles gut durchkneten.
mfg carphunter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur was genau: die einfache Variante oder das Spezialködergedöns... |rolleyes



Eine sehr gute Frage mit skeptischer Note, was mir schonmal sympatisch ist, denn wer nachdenkt, ist schonmal tendenziell, eher kein Depp!:m
Ich muss gestehen ich bin keiner, der Boilies selbst rollt oder Readys für 10 Euro und mehr pro Kilo fischt, ich habe es mehr mit Pellets, aber in meinem Teig ist nicht bloß Toastbrot, den mache ich eher kompliziert und mit teureren Zutaten.
Da es ein reiner Hakenköder ist und damit nicht angefüttert wird, halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen, aber der Erfolg gibt mir Recht.
Ich mache meinen Teig aus gemahlenem Brot, Bodybuilderfutter(Eiweißpräparat von Weider), Weizengluten, Aroma, Folgemilch(Bebivita 3), Eidottern und Stevia.
Das Zeuch fängt wie Sau, vorallem große Fische, jenseits der 20 Pfund und treibt manchem Boilieangler Tränen in die Augen und ist nicht wirklich teuer herzustellen. 
Der Vorteil ist, dass es für Teigverhältnisse sehr gut hält und überdurchschnittlich fängt.#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

4 scheiben toast ohne rinde, 1-2 gekochte kartoffeln und ne gute prise zimt dazu, alles ordentlich vermengen fertig ist ein guter teig der schön für weißfisch ist und auch die eine oder andere schleie hat dazu schon freudig ! ja ich will " gesagt


----------



## Carphunter13 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch ein gutes teigrezept für karpfen wo mai drin ist ?
mfg carphunter


----------



## norwegian_sun (25. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Hier mal ein einfacher Teig aus Kindertagen.
> 
> Du nimmst einfach ein paar Scheiben Zwieback und benetzt sie etwas kurz mit Wasser. Anschließend knetest du die ganze Sache bis sich ein fester Teig gebildet hat. Fertig ist ein einfacher und fängiger Teig.




Funktioniert super, habe damit letztes jahr eine 32er rotfeder gefangen, hab damit den "fisch des monats" aufnäher bei rute und rolle abgesahnt....


----------



## norwegian_sun (25. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

Hier mal meine mischung zum anfüttern:
-geriebene semmeln
-haferflocken
-geschreddertes frolic
-mais oder weizenschrot
-vanillezucker

geht auch recht gut zum feedern im futterkorb


----------



## Rei1 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Selber nen Angelteig machen*

hallo, ich angle meist in einen Badeweiher und da nehme ich vollgenen teig her:Mehl, Semmeprössel,Vanielepuding ein Päckchen, ein Ei, und wenig wasser, das ist dan mein Vanieleteig mit dem ich viele Karpfen schon überliestet hab


----------

